

How Long Do Users Stay on Web Pages?  - kevinburke
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/page-abandonment-time.html

======
taitems
Great article, but it's also important to consider how the way we consume
information is changing over time. The more interesting the article, the more
likely it is to be instantly saved to Instapaper, closed, and consumed on
analytics-devoid device like a phone or tablet.

This is very true for the way I'm consuming HN these days, and also very
frustrating as readability parsers tend to ruin HN and Reddit comment threads.

